# Indoor rock climbing venues



## oliversdownunder (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi there we have recently relocated from NZ and are looking for rock climbing venues that offer coaching for children, my 11yr old daughter represented NZ this year in Oceanias competing in Auckland, NZ and Melbourne, Australia and won gold at both comps, I don't want her to lose her technique and strength and would like her to continue lessons here. We did check out Camp 5 but the lessons they offer for children are inadequate. Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lanny (Jan 26, 2012)

i know that One Utama in KL has an indoor Rock Climbing area, I never tried it, i think its for leisure. u could check it out in KL


----------



## oliversdownunder (Sep 27, 2008)

Lanny said:


> i know that One Utama in KL has an indoor Rock Climbing area, I never tried it, i think its for leisure. u could check it out in KL


Hi thanks for the thought Lanny but that is Camp 5 and we've been there and tried it out


----------

